# Is there an interest in



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

A yahoo support hypno chat for all of us that are finnished with the tapes for maintenance? If so, if you post the best day etc.. and I will see how to best accomadate it for everyone. I am for it and believe it could help some people some more.







Thanks------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Great Idea....Any day is fine with me...just arrange it and I will be "there." thanks for doing this for us!!!







~ Marilyn


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Fine with me, anytime.AZ


----------



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

I'm not finnished yet but when I am would love to join,sickfosick


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Sure sounds great! Time???? You seem to have the least Shawn, what's best for you? BQ


----------



## BR (Apr 12, 2001)

Count me in in 60 some days!


----------



## kate-tn (Jun 14, 1999)

me too- it's hard to bump the teenagers off any night, so the day doesn't matter.kate


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Great. I think Monday's work the best for me to do this, although Tuesday is an option also. I will set it up with Jeff and get it started. We could have a preliminary one Monday night if everyone can make it.Thanks------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Sounds great...does the Fibro group still meet for chat on Mondays at 9:30 pm EST? That's what is on the chat page now...Keep us posted as to time and day!! Thanks for doing this for us!!!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Lets do a preliminary one Thursday night at 6:30 est and decide on times and things.I have the music store today and won't be out of here on time today.Thanks and I will post this again.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Ok Great....Do a BIG reminder thread will ya?I am adle-brained this month...LOL







Thanks a million, and don't work too hard at the music store!! Take care. ~


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I'm only on day 78, not quite done yet, so technically I shouldn't be there this Thursday. But could you post the day & time you decide on so that all of us will know??? Thanks







BQ


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Yup, I would be interested if there was a chat that happened sometime before 10 p.m GMT which is 5p.m EST. Perhaps this would be possible on the weekend? I mean I know it's not a great time, but neither is the middle of the night this side of the pond.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Wanderer, I will try to work this all out somehow and post it. It is a little diffucult for sure for everyone, especiially the UKers because of the time factor, but we will do our best.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

